# Ripped diet



## Concreteguy (Apr 3, 2018)

Start at about 4 minutes in. I found this kid to be irritating. But whats interesting is the diet flies in the face of conventional thinking when it comes to fats and just general foods he's using.

  [ame]https://youtu.be/MzHcfQp2GHE[/ame]


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Start at about 4 minutes in. I found this kid to be irritating. But whats interesting is the diet flies in the face of conventional thinking when it comes to fats and just general foods he's using.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MzHcfQp2GHE



He's not shredded. Just another skinny punk.  its like the girls on instagram that are skinny with fake tits and ass and act like there workouts resulted in the body they paid for.


----------

